# Ginger Tom's 1st DNP cycle



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been asked to share my experience with DNP throughout my first cycle, so here goes...

Having entered the Miss Galaxy Universe show in May I have been trying to lose weight by both changing my diet and training. Unfortunately the results I was getting was taking a long time, so after a lot of deliberation and research I decided to use DNP to see if it could help speed up the process.

I want to go from this  just a little change!

I have been keeping a full diary and will attach below but I will also post the full document here: My Quest.pdf

So, to begin here is the back ground to put it into context:

*STATS*

*
*Age: 27

Height: 5ft 8

Weight: 102kg

Waist: 33.5

Hips: 46

Bust: 40

Under Bust: 35.5

Biceps: 14.5

Thighs: 27

Calfs: 16

Bodyfat %: 27% (required to be approximately 16%)

*
NUTRITION*

*
*
6:30Protein Shake (40g nut val) and Porridge (40g)9:30Protein Shake (40g nut val) and Porridge (40g)13:00Chicken (100g) and Brown Basmati Rice (75g)15:30Protein Shake (40g nut val) and Porridge (40g)18:30Protein Shake (40g nut val) and Porridge (40g)21:30Chicken (100g) and Brocolli (200g)

75g Almonds (if snack required throguhout the day)4-5 litres of water daily

*SUPPLEMENTS *


Amino Acids4 x 500mg twice daily after exerciseAlpha Lipoic Acid1 x 500mg twice daily (am/pm)L-Glutathione1 x 250mg (am)Pyruvate1 x 1500mg (am/pm)L-Glutamine10g twice daily (mixed with water taken during cardio)Electrolytes40g mixed in 1ltr water twice daily taken during cardio Omega 32 x 4 times dailyMulti-vitamins1 taken dailyAnavar10mg taken twice daily (am/pm)DNP50-200mg twice daily (am/pm)

*DIARY*

*Sunday 26 February 2012*

*
*Dose: 50mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Started today at a low dose to check the side effects and possible allergic reaction. Felt absolutely nothing, but then from my research I understand that the first couple of days are like this due to the depletion of glycogen.

Will give it another day at this dose and then definitely increase it.

*Monday 27 February 2012*

*
*Dose: 50mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Again, no side effects felt at all and no allergic reaction.

Tomorrow I will be increasing the dose.

The hardest thing so far is taking all the supplements. OMG never thought I would be popping pills like this, lol.

*Tuesday 28 February 2012*

*
*Dose: 100mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Increased the dose to 100mg twice a day today and still did not feel any side effects.

The office was really warm today but I wasn't the only one saying this. I did feel warm with this but then so did everyone else, so cant say for sure that it was the DNP.

My workout was ok, felt a little tired but nothing too bad. When doing cardio I started sweating a lot more and drank more fluids than usual.

Slept fine so no problems there.

*Wednesday 29 February 2012*

*
*Dose: 100mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Well certainly feel a little warmer today and the outside temperature has increased, no need for a coat today, just a light jacket.

In the office I was warmer too, had my fan on intermittently as kept getting waves of warmth where my skin was clammy but the fan really helped with this.

Cleaned out and played with princess tonight and I was sweating a lot! My t-shirt was wet by the time I had finished.

Feel slightly knackered but no more really than usual. Slept well, with the window open as feeling the warmth slightly.

*
Thursday 1 March 2012*

*
*Dose: 100mg x 2 (split am/pm)

I went for an interview this morning and it was madness. It is usually warm on the train but I was sat in my trousers and a vest top, people looking at me like a nutter in their coats. Then I had a 20 min walk the other end and when I got to the office building my back was wet with sweat and feeling really clammy all over, first time of properly feeling the heat.

Had the fan on all day in the office which kept me cooler and felt a little bloated which I guess and hope is the water retention.

The gym was really hard work today. Was doing quads and after my first two sets I could already feel a slight dull ache. I persevered and got through it all. My cardio session was not good either and only managed 20 mins of my usual 45 mins as was just knackered and sweating like a mofo!

*Friday 2 March 2012*

*
*Dose: 150mg x 2 (split am/pm)

I increased the dose again by 100mg, have felt warm most of the day but have had my fan on at my desk so did not notice it that much. However, when I moved away from my desk in the warm offices I could feel my skin getting clammy. No beads of sweat but just a little sticky.

Have felt shattered though all day, have been sleeping fine and not waking up during the night at all.

During my workout my muscles tired and the burn set in a lot quicker tonight and I am so shattered I didn't even do cardio

Am going to start some T3 tomorrow to see how it goes.

*Saturday 3 March 2012*

*
*Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Increased my dose again today and now at the max of 200mg twice a day.

Went for a treat breakfast with my hubby and my god did I get a burn up after. I had been outside this morning and kept cool but after that I was so glad to get back outside for the chance to cool down.

Now at home and am seriously contemplating having an afternoon nap. Feel like I could just fall asleep here and now. Am starting my T3 tomorrow so really hoping it will help and I can get back to having some good energy&#8230; if not then I will start thinking about running ECA too.



To be continued...
​


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like a well structured approach.

looking forward to reading more

good luck


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

But you look like a man on the right of 1st pick?

? :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so how come your pulling a jeep :confused1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> so how come your pulling a jeep :confused1:


is that you behind the wheel ewen :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

expletive said:


> is that you behind the wheel ewen :thumb:


lol no i was eating pizza with tass although all tass ate was a tangerine i think :lol:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

expletive said:


> is that you behind the wheel ewen :thumb:


good way to improve fuel efficiency


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> But you look like a man on the right of 1st pick?
> 
> ? :whistling:


 :nono: lol, only on a good day!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well good luck !

Be lookin in


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> so how come your pulling a jeep :confused1:


You are trying to give me an ego husband.... :innocent: yours is big enough for both of us :laugh:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> You are trying to give me an ego husband.... :innocent: yours is big enough for both of us :laugh:


lol owned!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> You are trying to give me an ego husband.... :innocent: yours is big enough for both of us :laugh:


 :lol:

who me ...... :blowme:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> :blowme:


L8r


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> L8r


 :w00t: :clap:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck! You clearly have drive and are dedicated to training, so its just a matter of time!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see this here.

What does this mean?

'Cleaned out and played with princess tonight and I was sweating a lot!'

After this galaxy malarky, are you going back to trying to be the strongest woman in the world ? I think you should

Good luck Mrs. I'm sure you will succeed


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Can I ask why so many protein drinks?


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Good to see this here.
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> 'Cleaned out and played with princess tonight and I was sweating a lot!'


Lol, my pet ferret :lol:



I want to have the best of both worlds so when I lean down I then want to build strong lean functional muscle so I can compete at strongwoman too.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Can I ask why so many protein drinks?


Mainly for convenience whilst at work and on the move. I have started adding the oats to my shakes as work are introducing a no hot food at your desk policy, which is bull and my boss gets a bit annoyed with the place smelling of food :angry:

It feels like loads of food to be consuming but I have been losing weight on it, so obviously doing something right.

I am learning all the time and am in no way an expert on any of this, friends have been helping me out, if you have any advice I am open to listening and learning so feel free...


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

For anyone that is interested here is the link to the Miss Galaxy Universe website. It is not a body building show but something I think will be a good starting point for competing  There are some pictures of some pretty FIT women on there too


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

It's a funny old diet you have there TBH,

Prob around 150g carbs, only one bit of veg and zero healthy fats (essential for hormone regulation)

I would definately look to change it up somewhat and vary the protein sorces, shakes are very helpful at work I agree but so many is abit excessive.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

maybe the guys that compete at the level tommy wants to be at can offer guidance and help build something better ....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck with this, I'll be following!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

DB said:


> It's a funny old diet you have there TBH,
> 
> Prob around 150g carbs, only one bit of veg and zero healthy fats (essential for hormone regulation)
> 
> I would definately look to change it up somewhat and vary the protein sorces, shakes are very helpful at work I agree but so many is abit excessive.


A friend of mine who competes recommended this diet. Diet is something that has always confused me to be honest, with all the contradictory information out there it can be difficult to really know what information to trust and take onboard.

I take omega 3s and almonds for the healthy fats. I will see what i can do for the protein sources. Thanks for your help


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

All the best mate  , are you a relation to ginger ben lol?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ginger.Tom said:


> as work are introducing a no hot food at your desk policy, which is bull and my boss gets a bit annoyed with the place smelling of food :angry:


There are other cold things you could have?

Quark and some fruit mixed together

Boiled eggs/egg whites

Bircher type museli (quark/fat free yog and oats with fruit/nuts/cinnamon etc all left to soak over night)

Making like a turkey meatloaf etc and having that cold

Chicken Salad etc

Gets rid of some of the shakes and introduces more whole foods?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Mainly for convenience whilst at work and on the move. I have started adding the oats to my shakes as work are introducing a no hot food at your desk policy, which is bull and my boss gets a bit annoyed with the place smelling of food :angry:
> 
> It feels like loads of food to be consuming but I have been losing weight on it, so obviously doing something right.
> 
> I am learning all the time and am in no way an expert on any of this, friends have been helping me out, if you have any advice I am open to listening and learning so feel free...


Well it's not alot of food it's alot of drinks, you have to do what fits around your work I should know as I both work in client offices and I travel and stay in hotels, in my experience solid food will get you to your goal quicker in my opinion be that fatloss or bulking........


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

MissBC said:


> There are other cold things you could have?
> 
> Quark and some fruit mixed together
> 
> ...


Thanks MissBC, i will have a look and try to incorporate some of those into my plan.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Well it's not alot of food it's alot of drinks, you have to do what fits around your work I should know as I both work in client offices and I travel and stay in hotels, in my experience solid food will get you to your goal quicker in my opinion be that fatloss or bulking........


Ok, will see what I can do.

Would you typically work out your diet based on a ratio of the macro nutrients?


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> All the best mate  , are you a relation to ginger ben lol?


Thanks and no, no relation to ginger ben... lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck with your goals


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

No reason why you can't achieve what your after, no reason at all. The right knowledge/know how/diet/training all do-able

Good luck


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good Luck Tommy! 

Will be good to trade notes on this stuf, good looking log, keep it going. And the very best of luck with the Galaxy. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Sunday 4 March 2012*

Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

To start off with I have started waking up in the night, not because I am sweating, I feel really parched so I drink about a pint of water and then go back to sleep.

Well today the heat has turned up a notch. Fortunately I was not really doing much apart from resting and chilling out. However, when I started cooking the sunday roast, the sweating started. I had all the windows open and was still roasting, although my temp read normal still. After dinner I then sat with all the windows open, despite the fact that it was p***ing it down outside. Felt like just going outside to cool down.

I have prepped my food and supplements for the week and so all ready to go. The new tub of protein should be here Monday so fingers crossed that turns up on time.

Apart from this it was fine. Am interested to see how work goes tomorrow with it, should be interesting. Just got to keep lots of water close and keep hydrated.

:bounce:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Monday 5 March 2012*

Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Today was a really crap day, have felt absolutely knackered all day to the point of nearly nodding off at my desk. Slept ok so should not be feeling like this. Plus was burning up all day as the heating in the office has been playing up and so been really warm. Had my fan on all day but whenever I stepped away I could feel my skin going clammy, lol.

I can put up with the sweating and heat as can freshen up throughout the day but will need to do something about this lack of energy. Might see about an energy drink to see if that helps.

Having felt tired all day I went to the gym and did a light weights and cardio session. My chest felt pumped by the end which was good and very much needed. Then it was an early night ready.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

My guess is that this is the DNP inhibiting the T4-T3 conversion, and your T3 levels are low. I notice you aren't supplementing T3 during the cycle - or its not listed. Try adding in 50mcg T3. This is what I did, and then 100mcg, which is what I am on now, and have no fatigue problems at all. I did prior to T3, but had some on hand in case of this, and added it in from day4/5 I think.

Make sure it is T3 (TriIodoThyronine, or just Thyronine) rather than T4 (Thyroxine) as adding extra T4 will do nothing as it is the conversion in the liver that is blocked.

I reckon the T3 is a Godsend with this stuff.

still a good read - an love the clipart!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> My guess is that this is the DNP inhibiting the T4-T3 conversion, and your T3 levels are low. I notice you aren't supplementing T3 during the cycle - or its not listed. Try adding in 50mcg T3. This is what I did, and then 100mcg, which is what I am on now, and have no fatigue problems at all. I did prior to T3, but had some on hand in case of this, and added it in from day4/5 I think.
> 
> Make sure it is T3 (TriIodoThyronine, or just Thyronine) rather than T4 (Thyroxine) as adding extra T4 will do nothing as it is the conversion in the liver that is blocked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Diggy

I got some T3 and started taking it yesterday at 50mcg per day so gonna increase it tomorrow to 100mcg and see how that goes. Again I got some just in case.

Feeling a lot better today, still sweating so feel a bit manky (means to an end) but have stocked up on Relentless which is an absolute god send and have had a great morning. Starting to wear off now so just been and bought another can. There are always ways and means... trial and error. If it keeps on like this then I may well run an additional week given the tight timescales I have.

Just been reading your thread and have to say I am starting to notice other parts of my body but not the gut area and putting this down to the water retention and bloating. Fingers crossed that 3-4 days after finishing will see all that come off and feel totally awesome!!!!! 

I find pictures are a quick way to express how you are doing plus I like to keep a side of humour to it... lol :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Thanks Diggy
> 
> I got some T3 and started taking it yesterday at 50mcg per day so gonna increase it tomorrow to 100mcg and see how that goes. Again I got some just in case.
> 
> ...


100mcg seems to be the sweet spot for me (@93Kg).


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Good luck on your DNP cycle guys!
> 
> Are you both taking AAS with T3, at 100mcg per day?


As far as AAS - GT is taking anavar I believe from her first entry, and I started TBol yesterday and am adding Sust in from today also.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Tuesday 6 March 2012*

Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

I have now increased my dose of T3 to 100mcg per day and it has given me some relief from the lethargy and from Mondays experience it was definitely needed.

The heat effects are now thoroughly in play and I felt the first beads of sweat rolling down my back. At lunchtime I changed my top and had a wash in the ladies as not a nice feeling being that hot throughout the day. People at work started asking if I was ok as constantly got my fan on and I said I think I have a fever. No more questions just a lot of people keeping their distance. :laugh:

I would like to introduce you to my new friend who is also helping me through the day:



Went to the gym last night and had a good weights session doing back and biceps then 15 mins cardio. Still pumping the water and electrolytes in to keep up my hydration and temperature is still normal.

Feeling a lot better today just trying to decide whether to run an extra week or wait have a week off and then run another course.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

All good then,but the link goes to no place!?!

Or is it me? :confused1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Gosh woman you are hardcore...

shows how much u want it! good luck - this is a properly interesting read  x x


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> All good then,but the link goes to no place!?!
> 
> Or is it me? :confused1:


Lol, not sure why that happened, should now be displayed as a picture...


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Gosh woman you are hardcore...
> 
> shows how much u want it! good luck - this is a properly interesting read  x x


Thanks, I have got to do this as do not want to waste the £25 I paid for my entry fee, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Oi tommy do some work


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> Oi tommy do some work


errr... ewen... maybe u should take your own advice 

leave us girls to talk about entry fees, bikinis and tans! x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> errr... ewen... maybe u should take your own advice
> 
> leave us girls to talk about entry fees, bikinis and tans! x x


Ok carry on girls


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> ****** DIARY ENTRY ******
> 
> *Tuesday 6 March 2012*
> 
> ...


Ahh Relentless, my particular favourite is:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> errr... ewen... maybe u should take your own advice
> 
> leave us girls to talk about entry fees, bikinis and tans! x x


Oh yes!!! I am sooo excited about getting my bikini and getting all tanned up for the show!!! One of the rounds is evening wear too so got to order a new dress or two (got to have options)...

I think I have pretty much made my mind up on my outfits but dont want to get too ahead of myself as need to get there first... lol


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Ahh Relentless, my particular favourite is:
> 
> View attachment 77265


the one I had was sugar free so was hoping it would not give me too much of a sweat, lol


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> Oi tommy do some work


Pot and kettle comes to mind... :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Oh yes!!! I am sooo excited about getting my bikini and getting all tanned up for the show!!! One of the rounds is evening wear too so got to order a new dress or two (got to have options)...
> 
> I think I have pretty much made my mind up on my outfits but dont want to get too ahead of myself as need to get there first... lol


Of course, sensible but... If u buy them it may also serve as motivation...  x x


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Of course, sensible but... If u buy them it may also serve as motivation...  x x


Absolutely, I have pictures of them all to keep me motivated as i really cannot wait.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Absolutely, I have pictures of them all to keep me motivated as i really cannot wait.


can i see em :blink:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Wednesday 7 March 2012*

Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Today has been pretty good. Not been tired at all although did have some help in the form of relentless. Will see how tomorrow goes without any. Still really warm and again had a change of top and wash at lunch. Plus people keep moaning it is cold and turning the heating up which does not help, Ewen included!!!! I just keep opening the windows... lol. :innocent: Been keeping a record of my temperature also and still all good (norm is between 36.1 and 37.2):



I have been gradually getting more and more bloated and today has been awful, just really hoping that it is the water that will then disappear but really does not feel nice at all! Persevere, that is all I have to do, I will get into one of these (only in green):



Anyways, off to the land of nod now for hopefully a good nights sleep and some motivational dreams...


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> can i see em :blink:


You are a mervin!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with everything hun! 

Looks a great competition!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

It is certainly going to be something special and even if i dont make it for this one I will sure as hell be on the next one


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking great in your latest pics above Tommy. Have you died your hair ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The water retention is not great is it? I am hoping that once I finish then it will all drop off. Also looking forward to the anabolic rebound you are supposed to get.

Also I seem to be going mildly hypo about once a day as well, which I am now not enjoying. Will be keeping an eye on this though, as last two days had some serious weight training as well, whereas before it had been higher reps, lower weights and plenty of cardio.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Looking great in your latest pics above Tommy. Have you died your hair ?


Yeah I wish!!! lol Not even photo shop is that good...

Always knew it would take a while, I just thought I would give it a boost in the form of little yellow pills


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well at the recommendation of MissBC I had some Quark today with some strawberries and it was really nice.

:thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Well at the recommendation of MissBC I had some Quark today with some strawberries and it was really nice.
> 
> :thumb:


its my fav meal of the day and i get it twice (get some truvia packets from the supermarket too, its sweetener but natural from a leaf so no artificial sh1t) and it makes it even BETTER


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Keeks introduced me to wonderful world of Quark!

Meadow Churn Quark (Tesco) driest - great for putting on bagels

Golden Acre Quark ( Asda and Waitrose ) medium - add fruit - used in place of mayo in my tuna - added cholula hot sauce and mixed with cold chicken strips for salad

Kingdom Dairy Company Quark ( Morrison ) most soft - add flavoured protein powder to make yumm deserts


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

A friend also told me to add a sachet of options hot chocolate powder (actually made from whey protein) so at lunch I got the white choc flavour and had it with strawberries. It was soooo good!!!! Plus one pot is 33g of protein, awesome!

Defo making a trip to sainsburys tonight!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> A friend also told me to add a sachet of options hot chocolate powder (actually made from whey protein) so at lunch I got the white choc flavour and had it with strawberries. It was soooo good!!!! Plus one pot is 33g of protein, awesome!
> 
> Defo making a trip to sainsburys tonight!


get some veet :thumb:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> get some veet :thumb:


Get over it! :gun_bandana:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Keeks introduced me to wonderful world of Quark!
> 
> Meadow Churn Quark (Tesco) driest - great for putting on bagels
> 
> ...


the BEST quark is Sainsburys Be good to yourself. i have had the waitrose one and dont like it, the sainsbury one is medium consistency, less taste so can easily be made sweet or savory and all in all better. I converted DB to the Sainsburys one


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

MissBC said:


> the BEST quark is Sainsburys Be good to yourself. i have had the waitrose one and dont like it, the sainsbury one is medium consistency, less taste so can easily be made sweet or savory and all in all better. I converted DB to the Sainsburys one


I'll give it a try, :thumbup1: as you may be able to tell, I am slowly trying the quark from all the supermarket chains


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Thursday 8 March 2012*

Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Thing are well and truly heating up now... lol. I think the best way to describe this feeling is that it feels like you are coming down with a fever. Feeling hot but not, sweating, lethargic, craving energy rich foods and even blocked sinus'. Just wanted to stay in bed all day today, lol.

First thing, I had to go and stand by the doors on the train as felt like I was dripping, my arms were really clammy. Then at work had my fan on and am starting to really struggle stepping away from it as my skin instantly goes clammy. Managed to go all day without having an energy drink which was not too bad but by the time I got the train home I was fcuked.

Went for a cooling walk at lunch time but even then it was too warm, god knows how people would last on this stuff through the summer? Nuts, think I would pass out!

Ended up doing absolutely nothing in the evening as was just too tired and was in bed by 9:30pm. Much needed rest. Did not have a good nights sleep, first time too. I woke up about every three hours really hot and sweating... not nice...


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Friday 9 March 2012*

Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Today started off pretty much the same but went and got me some Relentless and that made such a difference. The afternoon was completely different. Gonna have to keep up with the energy drinks, at least keeps me feeling human. Am taking 100mcg of T3 per day in two 50mcg doses. This has made a small difference but not as much as I had hoped.

I am still trying to decide whether to stick to the two weeks or run a 3rd week to make up for the slow first week?

Hubby told me he thinks that I look like I have lost some weight, just not sure that I feel it at the moment. I think being bloated masks any possibility of thinking you are making progress. Noticed that my ankles are looking fat again, rather strange but I had noticed that they were looking better, and now they are back to looking fat (please be the water retention). Hubby just laughed at me when I said this :laugh:

Slept quite well last night and only woke up once in the night. Was really hot and clammy and when I woke up my skin was moist and felt like I needed a cold shower. I have been keeping a bottle of water next to my bed as this is what I want when I wake up. So I gulp down the bottle and go back to sleep. Hubby says I have been snoring really badly too, I imagine that this is to do with having a really dry mouth and throat. I have been using lip balm too as my lips go really dry and feel like they are going to split.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Saturday 10 March 2012*

Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

Nothing new really to report. Now counting down as decided to stick to the two weeks and then come off. I am really interested to see what progress is made in the week after period. Got to remember though that the first week was playing with the dose and increase it to check for tolerance levels and make sure there are no allergies.

TBH depending on the results from this I think I will reduce the dose on my next cycle to reduce the side effects. Maybe then run it for an extra week or two.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Sunday 11 March 2012*

Dose: 200mg x 2 (split am/pm)

So, today is my last day. Been out all day watching hubby in his strongman competition. He did really well and came 4th out of 14.

I could tell that I did not drink enough today as I had a stinking headache when we got home and ended up in bed by 9.

Well, looking forward to getting back to normal over the next week and finding out what has happened. I will keep you posted.

Hope everyone has a great week!!! :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> ****** DIARY ENTRY ******
> 
> *Sunday 11 March 2012*
> 
> ...


hope you get well soon the dirty dishes are mounting up and hubby needs his dinner cooking ...


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> hope you get well soon the dirty dishes are mounting up and hubby needs his dinner cooking ...


 :2guns:

:whistling:


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> ****** DIARY ENTRY ******
> 
> *Saturday 10 March 2012*
> 
> ...


I too am considering going for a low 200mg a day cycle next time. I started my dose at 200mg a day for 3 days then up to 400mg so a more intense cycle. Its such a mental game I feel like crap and so hot and sweaty and waves of tiredness. I want to quit but am determined to stick it until sunday which will be 14 days.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

asjames said:


> I too am considering going for a low 200mg a day cycle next time. I started my dose at 200mg a day for 3 days then up to 400mg so a more intense cycle. Its such a mental game I feel like crap and so hot and sweaty and waves of tiredness. I want to quit but am determined to stick it until sunday which will be 14 days.


I think for the next one I will go for a 3 or 4 week cycle at 200mg per day, taking 100mg in the morning and 100mg before bed. The sides at 400mg per day are just too high for me and my workouts have suffered way too much and work is a nightmare. The lethargy has also been slightly too much so hopefully reducing the dosage will make it more tolerable.


----------



## asjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> I think for the next one I will go for a 3 or 4 week cycle at 200mg per day, taking 100mg in the morning and 100mg before bed. The sides at 400mg per day are just too high for me and my workouts have suffered way too much and work is a nightmare. The lethargy has also been slightly too much so hopefully reducing the dosage will make it more tolerable.


Thats pretty much my plan too.

I have a fan at work now and it is bliss!

As long as i have this fan I can make it through 2 weeks easy!


----------



## Sophocles (Mar 17, 2012)

Did you lose any weight on it?


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Sophocles said:


> Did you lose any weight on it?


Will be weighing in tomorrow morning and doing measurements etc... keeping fingers crossed big time!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

good luck Tommy. Tomorrow is my last day, thank fcuk. Not enjoyed the last week.

Not weighing and measuring until next weekend as the sust ans tbol appears to have kicked in  and so weight is not important, however bf% will be for me.

Good luck


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> good luck Tommy. Tomorrow is my last day, thank fcuk. Not enjoyed the last week.
> 
> Not weighing and measuring until next weekend as the sust ans tbol appears to have kicked in  and so weight is not important, however bf% will be for me.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Diggy, dont feel like I have lost anything so will have to wait and see.... :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

asjames said:


> Thats pretty much my plan too.
> 
> I have a fan at work now and it is bliss!
> 
> As long as i have this fan I can make it through 2 weeks easy!


What is the name of this fan? x


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok, so here we go. Not quite the result that I was after but it gives me a base to work against next time...

Weight loss = 2lbs (101kg)

*
Measurements*

Waist - 33.5 same

Hips - 46 (same)

Bust - 40 - (same)

U. Bust - 34.5 (-1in)

Biceps - Left 14 (-0.5ins)

Right 14 (-0.5ins)

Thights - Left 26.5 (-0.5ins)

Right 26 (-1ins)

Calfs - Left 16 (same)

Right 16 (same)

So overall, lost a little weight and some inches which tbh does not suprise me. As I said before the first week was really a write off because I was playing around with doses and also the first 2-3 days is time spent depleting the cells of glycogen. All in all I see these results as taking place over 1 week rather than the two weeks. Obviously more would have been better but given the circumstances I am pleased it is going in the right direction.

My next run which I will be starting today is going to be set at a lower dose over a longer period, so 200mg over 4 weeks. This will hopefully reduce the levels of the side effects allowing me to keep my workouts fairly intense and keep the sweating to a minimum, lol.

The next run will probably be more helpful so we will just wait and see. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey 2 lb down is 2 lb down so well done. :thumb:

How can you attribute a weight loss to a bodypart? eg Biceps - Left 14 (-0.5lbs) ?


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Mistake I think BestBefore...?

Congrats, prob will drop more within the next week so let us know how it goes then also 

Oh, just read you are starting again today... why not wait a week at least to see how much more you drop??


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey 2 lb down is 2 lb down so well done. :thumb:
> 
> How can you attribute a weight loss to a bodypart? eg Biceps - Left 14 (-0.5lbs) ?


Lol, cock up on my part I meant inches. Changed now :tongue:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

J4Y_2012 said:


> Mistake I think BestBefore...?
> 
> Congrats, prob will drop more within the next week so let us know how it goes then also
> 
> Oh, just read you are starting again today... why not wait a week at least to see how much more you drop??


I was just thinking about that given that it takes upto 10 days to see the total loss, so as you say I think I will give it another few days and log it again at the end, probably Thursday.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Also, really aching this morning. Cleaned out the container with the strongman equipment in it yesterday so moving all that heavy equipment has seriously taken its toll. My back arms and legs all ache, but in a good way... lol


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Also, really aching this morning. Cleaned out the container with the strongman equipment in it yesterday so moving all that heavy equipment has seriously taken its toll. My back arms and legs all ache, but in a good way... lol


DNP definitely slows my recovery right down so much, still got DOMS from Friday haha


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Only just came across this... Subscribed


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Only just came across this... Subscribed


How are you minidick? :tt2:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm getting my microc0ck wet on a regular basis, so I'd have to say "super, thanks for asking! "

Shame it doesn't touch the sides..


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad you are finally getting your end away and getting some much needed relief. Doesnt have far to get backed up so would imagine you need to blow your load more often than most... lol

I am only kidding... luv ya really! :001_tt2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

joshnow said:


> 1st time Ive seen this journal as well,
> 
> so youre cutting for physique, pound to power ratio will increase a lot for you, ever thought of dipping into powerlifting at the same time,
> 
> what's your total so far in the bench/squat/deadlift.


That's a good shout tbf, do u think there she would lose much strength dieting down


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

joshnow said:


> some science does say you are potentially stronger when In a slight calorie deficit due to the body recruiting more muscle tissue into action due to limited glycogen-(energy stores) in each muscle, this will support maximum strength such as a singles but not 3's and 5 rep + sets where muscles energy stores need to be higher, the body also becomes far more efficient with the nutrients it does get so cutting and dieting like this acts as one hell of a rebound tool into more muscle and strength gains.


I have found this to be true


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

****** DIARY ENTRY ******

*Sunday 11 March 2012*

Dose: 0mg

Today is 11 days after my last dose of DNP and I got up the courage to stand on the scales. To my amazement I have lost another 2lbs, making the total loss so far 4lbs for 1 weeks full DNP use at 400mg per day. My diet was definitely not as strict as it could have been as the carb cravings were very hard to deal with. At least I will know for next time and hopefully on a lower dose will not be as bad.

I did not take any measurements this morning but I have had two people at work ask if I am losing weight, which is definitely a good sign. Might weigh in again on Sat and see what happens over today and tomorrow. I had become quite sceptical of whether I would lose any more due to a rise in cortisol levels, as I have been a teeny weeny bit stressed with work and things but fingers crossed it will get better from here...

Thanks to the guys who said to leave it another week, just goes to show. I will however, be starting again probably on Sunday as taking my husband out for a meal and a few drinks on Saturday night...


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

joshnow said:


> 1st time Ive seen this journal as well,
> 
> so youre cutting for physique, pound to power ratio will increase a lot for you, ever thought of dipping into powerlifting at the same time,
> 
> what's your total so far in the bench/squat/deadlift.


Yep, trying to anyway, got a long way to go, but I think my muscle build is actually quite good underneath all the insulation.

Not really thought about powerlifting, my hubby mentioned it but tbh will just have to see where I get to.

*My current PBs are:*

Deadlift: 170kg

Squat: 120kg

Bench: 80kg

Not great but I hope that they will get better as I get more fit, keeping fingers crossed on that one for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

:huh: Not great?? You're joking, right?

I can't deadlift at all because of a dodgy back:sad: I can only dream.

Question about the DNP: I was warned off it by a couple of people when making enquiries about it and also read recently on here that it can affect fertility, though the sticky was a couple of years old and could have been disproven subsequently. Is there no fertility issue around DNP now then or is it not an issue for you?


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> :huh: Not great?? You're joking, right?
> 
> I can't deadlift at all because of a dodgy back:sad: I can only dream.
> 
> Question about the DNP: I was warned off it by a couple of people when making enquiries about it and also read recently on here that it can affect fertility, though the sticky was a couple of years old and could have been disproven subsequently. Is there no fertility issue around DNP now then or is it not an issue for you?


I did a lot of research on DNP prior to using it and read that myself, but in further investigation did not find anything that could back that up. I dont have kids yet and would like them at some point (don't get your hopes up too quick Mr Ewen  ).

I havent gone heavy on squats and bench for months so not entirely sure if this would have changed.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nice progress tommy! 

I am now 4 days from stopping,and I think the water is starting to drop, however definitely still feeling the effects of it as per my log.

However the other parts of the chemistry set that I have added in are kicking in so masking the baseline fat loss. :bounce: however like you have had comments from a couple of teh competitive guys in the gym that I am looking a hell of a lot better!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> I did a lot of research on DNP prior to using it and read that myself, but in further investigation did not find anything that could back that up. I dont have kids yet and would like them at some point (don't get your hopes up too quick Mr Ewen  ).
> 
> I havent gone heavy on squats and bench for months so not entirely sure if this would have changed.


Ah cool. I thought you'd both have done your homework.

I'm thinking of giving Clen/T3 a go next, as I've heard good things. I couldn't cope with the sweating on DNP, I think.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Ah cool. I thought you'd both have done your homework.
> 
> I'm thinking of giving Clen/T3 a go next, as I've heard good things. I couldn't cope with the sweating on DNP, I think.


The sides are difficult but it is all about finding what your body can cope with and knowing when to reduce the dose for comfort.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sides are practically non existant if u take a low dose 200mg, once before bed, take t3 with it and follow a relatively low carb diet and dont do it in the summer, then u could keep it up for a long time imo.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> sides are practically non existant if u take a low dose 200mg, once before bed, take t3 with it and follow a relatively low carb diet and dont do it in the summer, then u could keep it up for a long time imo.


That is the plan for my next one, will be trying a 4 week cycle of 200-300mg before bed with T3 and will also be looking at running a low carb plan this time as I think that will make a huge difference. Especially as the main hot flushes that I got were after eating and my carbs were fairly constant with some oats and rice.

Oh, and loving the KFC sponsored athlete.... :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> The sides are difficult but it is all about finding what your body can cope with and knowing when to reduce the dose for comfort.


Also there is no need to take it daily. You could do 200mg every other day, and given the long half life (36 hours) you would still have a nice enough dose for fat loss.

I would suggest that with Clen / T3 the sides can be just as harsh, however it is out of your system a lot quicker, so easier to stop them if a problem. Leigh make sure you research the T3 side of things carefully, and dont run it long term. Also if running it for more than a week, add in a 50mg pharmacy own brand Nytol (contains Diphenhydramine HCL) as this will stop the Beta-2 receptor downregulating and therefore make sure you keep getting the full hit from the Clen until you stop your course. 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off is probably a good run.

Add the Nytol / own brand at night obviously as it will make you drowsy!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Also there is no need to take it daily. You could do 200mg every other day, and given the long half life (36 hours) you would still have a nice enough dose for fat loss.


Was considering this myself but I think I would prefer to split it, not as many peaks and troughs in the system, rather more steady and constant, which is why I even split my last one into am and pm.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Was considering this myself but I think I would prefer to split it, not as many peaks and troughs in the system, rather more steady and constant, which is why I even split my last one into am and pm.


That's the way I ran it, AM/PM, but I think 200mg caps are easier to find than 100s so might work out simpler. Apparently this way of running it is being re-looked at by the NHS off-the-record as a treatment for the obese.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> That's the way I ran it, AM/PM, but I think 200mg caps are easier to find than 100s so might work out simpler. Apparently this way of running it is being re-looked at by the NHS off-the-record as a treatment for the obese.


I have got the powder so have capped my own at the dose I required, better all round as I can ensure that they are correct also. :thumb:

Its about time they started looking at it again, would certainly help and can be bought fairly reasonably, better than the other crap they give you.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi there, great read if you don't mind me saying. I wish you lots of luck in this quest. I'm trying to get a physique build for myself after losing 4 stone. Not for a comp, just for my own pleasure, lol! t'will be a miracle if I actually make it, durrrr...following your updates with great interest.

and...170 deads, omfg! you are my hero henceforth....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hi there, great read if you don't mind me saying. I wish you lots of luck in this quest. I'm trying to get a physique build for myself after losing 4 stone. Not for a comp, just for my own pleasure, lol! t'will be a miracle if I actually make it, durrrr...following your updates with great interest.
> 
> and...170 deads, omfg! you are my hero henceforth....


Flubs... Meet uk's strongest woman. Nuts ain't it? I could never imagine doing a 170 dead x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Also there is no need to take it daily. You could do 200mg every other day, and given the long half life (36 hours) you would still have a nice enough dose for fat loss.
> 
> I would suggest that with Clen / T3 the sides can be just as harsh, however it is out of your system a lot quicker, so easier to stop them if a problem. Leigh make sure you research the T3 side of things carefully, and dont run it long term. Also if running it for more than a week, add in a 50mg pharmacy own brand Nytol (contains Diphenhydramine HCL) as this will stop the Beta-2 receptor downregulating and therefore make sure you keep getting the full hit from the Clen until you stop your course. 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off is probably a good run.
> 
> Add the Nytol / own brand at night obviously as it will make you drowsy!


Thanks Diggy. I'm using up T5s right now. Still have some Dexaprine lurking too but that makes me feel pretty unwell. The T5s lift me a little so I feel less tired (poor sleeper for years).

TBH I'm not seeing any weight loss at all but I'm seeing muscular definition so doing something right. I've let my diet slip a little recently because of being so busy but it's not a diet of takeaways and booze lol, just too much peanut butter and a couple of biscuits.

I'm nervous about messing with my thyroid and will definitely do my homework before taking, as you advise. Plan to run for two weeks then evaluate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Flubs... Meet uk's strongest woman. Nuts ain't it? I could never imagine doing a 170 dead x x


Tommy's a pussy cat! :lol:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Tommy's a pussy cat! :lol:


I can also be very deceiving too :devil2:

Us women should defo have a training session some time!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I witnessed that deadlift live....

And here it is...about 8mins 30 if you cant be assed to watch the whole thing

Apologies for my foul language


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I witnessed that deadlift live....
> 
> And here it is...about 8mins 30 if you cant be assed to watch the whole thing
> 
> Apologies for my foul language


Thanks Tass  xx but god I look awful!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> [Redacted]... Meet uk's strongest woman. Nuts ain't it? I could never imagine doing a 170 dead x x


berrrrrluddie nora!!! I didn't realise that...and now I feel like a tw&t!! but...but....still my hero henceforth..errrmmm..okay leaving right now, this minute...just watched the vid, oh boy!

note to oneself: must work much ,much harder.

Congratulations on that lift. Awesome stuff.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Thanks Tass  xx but god I look awful!


You do not! you look like a strong gerrrin there woman! shurrup! errrmm....in a nice way of course...  inserts stupid smilie in an effort to avoide punching of the eyeballs....it was great!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You do not! you look like a strong gerrrin there woman! shurrup! errrmm....in a nice way of course...  inserts stupid smilie in an effort to avoide punching of the eyeballs....it was great!


The jerking is a bit awful and god I look fat from the side, but it is a reasonable starting point so will just see where it takes me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Thanks Tass  xx but god I look awful!


You do not look awful! You have that 'Don't mess with me!' determined look. I didn't find myself admiring the curve of your ass, btw


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> You do not look awful! You have that 'Don't mess with me!' determined look. I didn't find myself admiring the curve of your ass, btw


Thanks Leigh, lol! Wide load but slowly shrinking.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting read, ( awesome deadlifting btw) but to be fair, a 2lbs loss on a diet over 2 weeks can be easily achieved without trying too hard and certainly without the need for putting a poison through your system. A simple carb cycling diet would surely yield faster results without impacting on your training as this did.

Unsure about the full toxicology of DNP, but any other phenol type of poisoning, high dose vitamin C repairs most damage from benzylamines

Best of luck in acheiving your goal.(and sorry to spoil the tone of the thread)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi.oi top Girl,fookin strong!

Who is the little guy though?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Oi.oi top Girl,fookin strong!
> 
> Who is the little guy though?


That's the curvy ass


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Thanks Leigh, lol! Wide load but slowly shrinking.


Mine is wide too lol. I got excited a couple of weeks back because I *gained* two inches on my hips! Anyone else would have been annoyed but it's all muscle growth hehe! (flat ass until recently lol).

Slowly shrinking is just fine - It's still shrinkingxx


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Oi.oi top Girl,fookin strong!
> 
> Who is the little guy though?


Which little guy? There are a few...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Which little guy? There are a few...


We will defo come sink an ale one sunday with you pair of loonies!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> That's the curvy ass


My husband is not little and he is certainly not curvy, you shouldnt talk about him like that :innocent:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

BillC said:


> Interesting read, ( awesome deadlifting btw) but to be fair, a 2lbs loss on a diet over 2 weeks can be easily achieved without trying too hard and certainly without the need for putting a poison through your system. A simple carb cycling diet would surely yield faster results without impacting on your training as this did.
> 
> Unsure about the full toxicology of DNP, but any other phenol type of poisoning, high dose vitamin C repairs most damage from benzylamines
> 
> Best of luck in acheiving your goal.(and sorry to spoil the tone of the thread)


Thanks for your input and I agree that it is not a brilliant weight loss but we all try our ways...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome deadlift! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Awesome deadlift! :thumb:


Thanks Keeks


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> My husband is not little and he is certainly not curvy, you shouldnt talk about him like that :innocent:


Aww ikkle curvy Ewen :lol:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hiya Tom 

Read through and subbed.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Nice progress tommy!
> 
> I am now 4 days from stopping,and I think the water is starting to drop, however definitely still feeling the effects of it as per my log.
> 
> However the other parts of the chemistry set that I have added in are kicking in so masking the baseline fat loss. :bounce: however like you have had comments from a couple of teh competitive guys in the gym that I am looking a hell of a lot better!


Great news Diggy, as you said measurements and BF%. Will be looking out for your progress xx


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Final weigh in tomorrow and measurements and BF%. :rockon:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Final weigh in tomorrow and measurements and BF%. :rockon:


Good Luck - hope it gives you what you were hoping for. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Final weigh in tomorrow and measurements and BF%. :rockon:


Fingers crossed X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BillC said:


> Interesting read, ( awesome deadlifting btw) but to be fair, a 2lbs loss on a diet over 2 weeks can be easily achieved without trying too hard and certainly without the need for putting a poison through your system. A simple carb cycling diet would surely yield faster results without impacting on your training as this did.
> 
> Unsure about the full toxicology of DNP, but any other phenol type of poisoning, high dose vitamin C repairs most damage from benzylamines
> 
> Best of luck in acheiving your goal.(and sorry to spoil the tone of the thread)


to be fair u retain a load of water on dnp, so the weight loss is more than likely more, u dont find out the true amount until about a week off the dnp when your water goes and your muscles refill


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

**** FINAL DIARY ENTRY ****

*Saturday 24 March*

Dose: 0mg

Right, this morning was final weigh in and BF%.The results from the first weigh in before starting DNP are as follows:

Weight: from 102.2kg to 99.2kg (-3kg)(6.5lbs)

Body fat: from 27% to 24%

Not too bad but could have been better if I had been more strict on my diet. Therefore, going forward I need to rethink this aspect and get it sorted for the next one.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ginger.Tom said:


> **** FINAL DIARY ENTRY ****
> 
> *Saturday 24 March*
> 
> ...


It's still progress... And in the right direction!

Well done mate x x


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

3% BF loss is a serious drop for such a short and low dose cycle, Id be well chuffed with that


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Body fat: from 27% to 24% :bounce:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Progress is progress, well done hun!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done Gt all good,you will find there is more to drop yet too,as others have put!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

That's an excellent bodyfat drop:thumb:xx


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate the support xx


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

well done Tommy. I am a week off it now and still sloshing from the water retention. Reckon another week before I am brave enough to take measurements.

Great log though.

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good log, havent input much but have read a fair bit now and then, would say progress is progress, just make sure you learn from it and set a plan of action towards getting the bf down, think getting rid of ewen and his witty personality would reduce the bodyfat through cortisol lowering due to stress


Someone fancies my wife eh


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

ewen said:


> Someone fancies my wife eh


pics ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> pics ?


of ?


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> of ?


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

joshnow said:


> good log, havent input much but have read a fair bit now and then, would say progress is progress, just make sure you learn from it and set a plan of action towards getting the bf down, think getting rid of ewen and his witty personality would reduce the bodyfat through cortisol lowering due to stress


Now there lies the answer... :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Having w4nked off both josh and ewen, I'd just like to point out that josh's c0ck is at least 2 inches bigger in both length and circumference than Ewens.

That's 4 inches more than me.

He's also very manly.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Having w4nked off both josh and ewen, I'd just like to point out that josh's c0ck is at least 2 inches bigger in both length and circumference than Ewens.
> 
> That's 4 inches more than me.
> 
> He's also very manly.


remember dude you have jeremy beadle hands and i know i was on the good side


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mowgli - got any proof??? :innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> remember dude you have jeremy beadle hands and i know i was on the good side


You won't get away with code "cnut"piccy here bro:lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Mowgli - got any proof??? :innocent:


Josh has with extensive hi def footage of the encounter.. Ewen wouldn't even let me film it on my phone.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Josh has with extensive hi def footage of the encounter.. Ewen wouldn't even let me film it on my phone.


I havent forgotten what you did to lion and nor has he

:nono: :


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> I havent forgotten what you did to lion and nor has he
> 
> :nono: :


Lion has developed a phobia of chipolatas now, he used to love them before but he gets scared and cowers in the corner now...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Try wrapping them in bacon. It'll look completely different to what he's scared of then.


----------

